# 10 Weeks



## Mili's Mom (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone,


Mili (MeLee) is weighing 4lbs (1.8kg) at 10 weeks.....the breeder we got her from said she will weigh roughly 16lb fully grown. From other posts I read around...she is gonna be little and tiny.... Any one that can share their dog pics at this weight please?


Thanks


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Congratulations on your new puppy When Molly was 10 weeks she was a bit over 3 lbs she looked sort of chubby but she was all fur

Here is a video of her playing with a toy most of her toys were bigger than her

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/CuteMolly_zpse1ba99a4.mp4.html


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe little baby Molly pocket!


----------



## Mili's Mom (Jan 3, 2014)

Molly is adorable...thanks for sharing!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mili's Mom said:


> Molly is adorable...thanks for sharing!


She is a year and 3 months now and weighs 14 lbs


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> She is a year and 3 months now and weighs 14 lbs


And still adorable, :love-eyes: love the video, such a cutie!


----------



## claire64 (Nov 25, 2013)

This is Quinn at 11 weeks and he weighed 2.2kg


----------



## claire64 (Nov 25, 2013)

dio.ren thanks for sharing the video  its hard to believed that Quinn will even been that big


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

claire64 said:


> dio.ren thanks for sharing the video  its hard to believed that Quinn will even been that big


In the video she was almost 4 lbs she looked bigger cause of the close up and all the fur


----------



## claire64 (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah all the fur is deceiving hay  we bathed Quinn last week & was quite shocked at how small he was  visitor's had been calling him a fatty


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes when they are wet they look extra small it made me laugh the first time I gave Molly a bath I thought she looked chunky but I quickly changed my mind


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

When I first gave them a bat it went from cute fluffy puppy to a rat. Was not pleased. Luckily the fluff comes right back. 

Here are mine at 10 weeks. He was 4lbs 1oz and she was 4lbs 6oz. For perspective these are 12"x12" tiles. 















They got weighed at 9 months and came in at over 17 lbs and I know they've gotten bigger since.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly was 2lbs (less than 1kg) at 10 weeks and she fitted in an adult's hand with her legs hanging over the sides! She was so diddy and I never thought she would grow at all. But her full grown weight is 18.5lbs (8.5kg) and she looks quite chunky (although still rather vertically challenged) and is full of enthusiasm and curiosity and very fit - she can run with me for over an hour without flagging.

Some are small, some large and lots in between. It seems to depend a lot on the height of the father.

Toffin
x


----------



## Mili's Mom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you all for your feedback


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I thought Dot was tiny at 2.2Kgs at 10 weeks...
She grew!
On her spay day (last Tuesday) she weighed in at a chunky 6.9kgs!
Like Miss Polly, she is a little short in the leg. They are half sisters.... I didn't think Fudge was as small!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

This is Boycie at 8 weeks 2.2 kg








Boycie 10 weeks 3.5 kg








Boycie 20 weeks 8.7 kg


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Boycie such a beauty!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Osgood is 12 weeks and 3.2 pounds

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He looks like he is smiling in his sleep. I didn't notice the line by his mouth before, so so cute!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is a video of Molly at 1 year and 3 months...she is is 14 lbs now and about 14-15 inches tall so not very big our breeder was right one

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/mollyandodg_zpsd67da6ef.mp4.html


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Osgood is 12 weeks and 3.2 pounds
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He looks so chilled Donna and he's filling out I'm sure. Obviously thriving in your care just like J&W


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Osgood! You're a honey


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Osgood is 12 weeks and 3.2 pounds
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is such a lovely colour. Perhaps I shall have to go for that colour next.
Hope all his health problems improve he is such a darling.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

erinafare said:


> He is such a lovely colour. Perhaps I shall have to go for that colour next.
> Hope all his health problems improve he is such a darling.


The merle is so beautiful but not very popular over here. They are always the last to sell.
I feel like he may have a smoother coat than Jake and willow. Maybe somewhat between Lola and Nina

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> The merle is so beautiful but not very popular over here. They are always the last to sell.
> I feel like he may have a smoother coat than Jake and willow. Maybe somewhat between Lola and Nina
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


His coat reminds me of Lexi and Beemer's when they were little. They are finally looking more crinkly but still pick up every prickly debris that gets within one foot of them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> The merle is so beautiful but not very popular over here. They are always the last to sell.
> I feel like he may have a smoother coat than Jake and willow. Maybe somewhat between Lola and Nina
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


At least it's more normal than being a Molly. I never see parti poo's here ever...everyone comments on how unique she is in a good way but she is the only one Not sure if they are rare or maybe people don't like them cause of the weird look?? I love it Not many cockapoo's here and the ones I do see are always blonde or beige color. Saw a chocolate one a few days ago but it wasn't friendly the lady said it was aggressive and might bite Molly


----------

